# PE Folie 0,18mm als Teichfolie nutzbar?



## Teichbube (31. Aug. 2009)

Hallo
ich bin neu hier und plane einen Teich mit Bachlauf zu bauen.
Jetzt habe ich mich mal nach Folien umgeschaut, aber die Preise erschlagen einen ja.
Vor allem wenn man an die 80 m² benötigt.
Jetzt hab ich bei ebay jemanden gesehen, der PE Folie verkauft.
In der Artikel Beschreibung steht das diese auch als Teichfolie verwendbar ist.
Wobei die Dicke mich mit 0,18mm sehr stutzig macht.
Ist die Folie überhaupt zu gebrauchen?
Oder welche Dicke brauche ich mindestens?
Kennt jemanden eine Adresse wo man günstig Folie beziehen kann?
Muss man unbedingt Vlies unter die Folie machen?
Für reichliche Antworten bedanke ich mich schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Joachim (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: PE Folie 0,18mm als Teichfolie nutzbar?*

Hallo und Willkommen "Teichbube"!

Theoretisch mag das ne Weile gut gehen - aber nicht lange und dann machst du alles nochmal. 

Wenn du schon solche Experimente machen möchtest, dann geh mal zum Bauern deines Vertrauens. Die haben sowas oftmals unter der Bezeichnung "Silofolie" und die kostet auch "fast nichts".

Aber wie gesagt - ich würd dir generell von so ner Billigfolie abraten.Und Flies sollte sicherheitshalber auch drunter.


----------



## scholzi (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: PE Folie 0,18mm als Teichfolie nutzbar?*

 Bube und :willkommen im Forum...
von dieser Folie würde ich die Finger lassen!!!!!! 
erstens ist sie viel zu dünn...je nach Teichgröße sollte sie mind 0,5mm besser 1mm Dicke sein.
zweitens ist die Folie aus PE, also kann man sie nicht durch kleben reparieren oder erweitern.!
Finger weg


----------



## Teichbube (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: PE Folie 0,18mm als Teichfolie nutzbar?*

danke
dann werd ich euren rat befolgen
und kaufe dickere pvc oder kautschuk folie
wo kann man die denn besonders günstig erwerben?


----------



## heiko-rech (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: PE Folie 0,18mm als Teichfolie nutzbar?*

Hallo,

ich habe 1,0mm Folie von Heissner im örtlichen Baumarkt gekauft. Das war zu Beginn der Teichsaison, da war sie recht günstig für 3,90 je m2 zu bekommen. 

Ich würde an dieser Stelle nicht zu knauserig sein und auch beim Fließ das dicke nehmen >200g. 

Denn wenn du da sparst und es passiert dann irgend was, ärgerst du dich hinterher schwarz.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Teichbube (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: PE Folie 0,18mm als Teichfolie nutzbar?*

So jetzt war ich heute im Baumarkt
die wollen für PVC 0,5mm 1,99/m² und für 1mm Dicke 3,99/m²
könnte ich auch die 0,5mm starke Folie nehmen?
was würde dagegen sprechen?
im Umkreis sind keinerlei große Bäume, sodass ich Wurzeln als "Zerstörer" ausschließen kann.
zur Berechnung der Teichfolie habe ich eine Formel:
Bahnlänge = L + 2 T + 60 cm
Bahnbreite = B + 2 T + 60 cm
ist denn dabei egal wie viele und wie große Ebenen man einbaut oder muss man die dann anders ausrechnen?
Danke


----------



## sl-power (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: PE Folie 0,18mm als Teichfolie nutzbar?*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle die Folie erst kaufen, wenn du die Teichgrube fertig ausgehoben hast. Dann kannst du ein Maßband reinlegen, und weißt genau wie viel du brauchst (zzgl. einer Zugabe für die Kapillarsperre).

Erstens bist du dann beim Graben noch flexibel, und evtl. sparst du dir dabei unnötigen Verschnitt!


----------



## Teichbube (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: PE Folie 0,18mm als Teichfolie nutzbar?*

danke
so werd ichs machen
meint ihr ich sollte die Folie aus dem Baumarkt nehmen?
oder habt ihr noch günstogere Alternativen?


----------



## Eugen (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: PE Folie 0,18mm als Teichfolie nutzbar?*

hallo Bube

kennst du die Tante Goggel ?
ich hab bei ihr grad mal nachgefragt.
ca 45 000 Antworten hat die,wenn du "Teichfolie,Shop" eingibst.
Da kannst du Preise vergleichen bis du schwarz wirst.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: PE Folie 0,18mm als Teichfolie nutzbar?*

Hi, wieistdenndeinname ?

ich stimme dem Sebastian vollkommen zu, erst buddeln und dann messen.

Ich würde allerdings erst im nächsten Frühjahr anfangen, so ein Teichloch ist ja nicht mal eben ausgehoben und wenns anfängt zu regnen na dann prost - im schlamm ne Folie verlegen kannste knicken.

Ich empfehle dir die teure kautschuk folie. Die Foliendicke ist abhängig wie tief dein Teich werden soll ?

Glaub mir, die Folienkosten sind noch die geringsten - überleg dir daas wirklich gut ob du einen Teich haben willst. Wenn da noch fische rein sollen - bedneke auch schon vor dem Teichbau die Technik (Filter, BA usw. zu planen)

Ebenfalls wird das Teichsubstrat (Sand und nen bissl Kies) + die Teichpflanzen + Fische + futter + Filter + Wasserkosten + + + auf Dich zu kommen und ruck zuck bisste bei 1000 €


----------

